# Cage fighter saves woman being robbed and stabbed by two men



## RTKDCMB (May 6, 2016)

Good on him:

Cage fighter saves woman being robbed and stabbed by two men


----------



## Buka (May 6, 2016)

I love those stories!

Did you notice the related link below it? Sweet, screaming like a baby. Heh, heh, heh.

Epic fail as man tries to rob a woman who ended up being a Pro-MMA fighter


----------



## MAfreak (May 7, 2016)

nice. but as a pro shouldn't she know that for the triangle choke his arm should be on his carotid artery? in this case his annoying scream would disappear.


----------

